# Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?



## angler0507 (8. Februar 2005)

Habe letztes Jahr meine teure NIKE-Polarisations-Sportbrille beim Watfischen versenkt. Will mir jetzt auf jeden Fall einen neue kaufen. Habe aber gesehen, dass es auch recht günstig Pol-Brillen gibt.
In einem anderen Thread wurde schon mal kurz andiskutiert, ob sich das auch auf die Qualität niederschlägt. Deshalb meine Frage: Welche Polarisationsbrillen (Marke, Preis) benutzt ihr und was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
Es tut nämlich verdammt weh, zu sehen wie eine 110 Euro-Brille in den Fluten verschwindet  :c


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Moin moin,

ich hab ne Pol-Brille von Shimano (Technium), is astrein das Teil #6 . Und sieht dazu noch oberlässig aus :m !!! Kostet ca € 30,-...


----------



## angler0507 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hat vielleicht jemand sogar eine von den Scierra-Modellen, wie sie der AB-Parner "efishing" führt? Die stehen auf meiner Favoritenliste nämlich zur Zeit ganz oben...


----------



## MichaelB (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Moin,

ich nehme eigentlich am liebsten die :g von meinem Avatar - welchen Unterschied macht denn jetzt eine "richtige" Pol-Brille? 
Und gibt es vielleicht auch Aufstecker für so´ne Blindschleichen wie ich es bin? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## fjordbutt (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

shimano! tja nur welches modell?? ich glaub ich hab die ultegra??


----------



## gerätenarr (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Diese...59€


----------



## Elbhai (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,


hat denn mal jemand ein Bild von den Shimaon Pol Brillen? Gibts auch Bezugsquellen im Internet?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## bodenseepeter (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ja, wie MiachelB bin auch ich im Blindflug unterwegs und würde mich über einen Tipp bzgl. eines guten Clips oder einer Brille "für zum drüberziehen" freuen.!
Merci,
Peter


----------



## Angler505 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

*Hallo,*
recht preiswerte und nach meinem Geschmack gute Pole-Brillen vertreibt Sänger.
Die kommen von der Firma Agvar kosten je nach Glasfarbe zwischen 25-50EUR.
Zur Zeit gibt es folgede Farben: PINK, GELB, BRAUN, GRAU, SILBER

mfg
Friedel


----------



## angler0507 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

@michaelb: Pol-Brillen "brechen" die Spiegelung auf der Wasseroberfläche. Du kannst also viel tiefer ins Wasser reinschauen als mit normalen Sonnenbrillen. Ist speziell beim Watfischen genial: Du sieht die Fische und vor allem den Grund besser, was mehr Angelspass und vor allem mehr Sicherheit bringt. Ich meine, ich habe auch schon Pol-Clips für normale Brillen gesehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher... Müsste ein Optiker wissen.
Bis jetzt scheint Shimano wohl am beliebtesten zu sein. Weiss jemand, wo es diese Brillen gibt?


----------



## peter II (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Zitat: "Ich meine, ich habe auch schon Pol-Clips für normale Brillen gesehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher"
Ich hatte so ein Teil mal. Konnte im Vergleich zur normalen Sonnenbrille KEINEN Unterschied feststellen, leider.  
Vielleicht klappt es bei Brillenträgern nicht so gut?!


----------



## lippfried (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

[font=Arial, Helvetica][size=-1]"Barracuda" von [/size][/font]skipper

lippfried


----------



## Squeezer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Moin!
Habe schon Polbrillen von Shimano getestet,und bin der Meinung das diese nicht
so optimal sind!
Habe bei meinem Optiker mir jetzt eine von Polaroit gekauft (75Euro).
Ist super!Und vor allem konnte ich die in einem speziellem Spiegel auch gleich testen,
bevor ich sie gekauft habe!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pete (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

firma fossil ...ca. 80 euro...


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Moin !

@ MichaelB und Bodenseepeter

Mir geht's genau wie Euch.Bin zum Optiker meines Vertauens gegangen und habe mir ne Polbrille in meiner Stärke anfertigen lassen.

Sieht gut aus, lässt sich zur Not als Sonnenbrille tragen und das Beste: ist ne tolle Sache, wenn man bei Dämmerung und Regen Auto fährt.

Da mein Optiker auf'm Dorf wohnt ist auch der Preis Super.Kostetmit 110 Euranten nicht einmal die Hälfte von dem, was sonst so in Angelzeitschriften 
und dem Internet angeboten wird.

Kommt auf meinem Bild leider nicht so zur Geltung

@ MichaelB > Die Brille deines Avatars  :g solltest Du nicht mehr aufsetzen.Siehst
damit ein bisschen aus wie die Schwester von "Duke Nukem"  :q  :q


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo leude

nur mal so nebenbei!!!

man kann ganz einfach testen ob es sich um eine echte Polarisationsbrille handelt. Indem man die Gläser übereinander hält, durchschaut und eine der Scheiben dreht. Wenn es eine echte Polarisationsbrille ist kann man bei einer bestimmten Stellung nicht mehr durchsehen. Mann muss dazu aber 2 Brillen zur Verfügung haben oder die Gläser ausbauen können.

Hab ich mal auf’ nem Lehrgang über Glas gelernt und das ganze liegt daran das die Polarisationsgläser das Licht nur in einer Richtung durchlassen(filtern). Legt man die Gläser übereinander und dreht sie dann so das, das eine Glas das Licht in horizontaler Richtung durch läst und das andere Glas das Licht in vertikaler Richtung durch läst, kommt gar kein licht mehr durch!!!!!!???!!!!!

Öh , ich hoffe man kann das so verstehen wenn nicht auch egal oder fragen, so kann man auf jeden fall testen ob es sich um eine echte Polarisationsbrille handelt. 

Viehleicht bewahrt dieser Tipp ja vor’ nem Fehlkauf.

​Ok


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Guter Tipp ! #6 

Geht aber noch einfacher.Durch die Pol-Brille auf die Windschutz- oder Heckscheibe eines Autos schauen.Sieht die dann aus, als wäre blaue Flecken
drauf, ist's ne Pol-Brille   

Liegt daran, das die Beschichtung der Scheiben ( bei neuen Autos !) ähnlich aufgebaut ist.

Tight lines


----------



## vk58 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Müssen Pol-Brillen so dunkel gefärbt sein, oder funktionieren sie auch in einer helleren Tönung. Ich erwäge auch den Kauf einer Pol-Brille beim Optiker (bin auch kurzsichtig). Ich mag aber keine Sonnenbrillen mit stark getönten Gläsern, würde die Pol-Brille aber auch gerne als Sonnenbrille nutzen.


----------



## angler0507 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Klingt so als ob auf dem Markt einige Brille als Pol verkauft werden ohne dass sies sind. Vermutlich bei den Billigpordukten. Also beim Optiker sind diese Brillen eigentlich immer durch polarized-Aufkleber gekennzeichnet. Aber es wäre wirklich mal spannend, ob es auch bei diesen Modellen stärker und schwächer polarisierte Gläser gibt.
Mit meiner Nike war ich sehr zufrieden. Es war ein enormer Unterschied zu den normalen Sonnenbrillen festzustellen. Vor allem im Nachhinein meines Malheures als ich wieder mit meiner Modebrille fischen war: Ätzend! Also beim Watfischen ist eine Polbrille fast schon Pflicht – allein aus Sicherheitsgründen...
@vk58 Ich würde auch dringend darauf achten, dass die Gläser nicht zu dunkel sind. Die mit helleren Gläsern kannst du auch in den frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden einsetzen...


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

@vk58  


Moin !

Nee -  das geht mit verschiedenen Farben und verschiedenen Tönungsstufen  :g 

Nur würde ich die Tönung nicht zu dunkel wählen, man will ja auch nachmittags am Wasser was sehen  :q 

Gruß Georg


----------



## vk58 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Vielen Dank für die Infos!#6  Dann werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen meinen Optiker besuchen.


----------



## Chris7 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Vielleicht noch ein Tip für alle die, die eine "alltagstaugliche" Polbrille suchen: Bei meiner Suche nach einer Polbrille, die man auch als "normale" Sonnenbrille tragen kann bin ich im letzten Jahr mal wieder auf Ray Ban aufmerksam geworden. Klar, die Brillen liegen im höheren Preisbereich, aber da ich eh eine neue Sonnenbrille gesucht habe, konnte ich so zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.

Ray Ban bietet viele seiner Modelle mit Polarisations-Gläsern an. Die Gläser sind von der Qualität her wohl sehr gut und "machen ein ganz tolles Licht".


----------



## atair (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

'ne einfache Sonnenbrille von Polaroid...da ist der Polarisationsfilter integriert.
Kann man mit den beiden, oben beschriebenen, Test's,  ganz leicht prüfen.
Außerdem kann man sich da den Grad der Tönung noch aussuchen. Also meine hat damals beim Optiker meines Vertrauens 25 DM gekostet..... und die hab ick heute noch!!!


----------



## mk69 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo!
Als Optiker sitze ich sozusagen an der Quelle. Meine Empfehlung zum Angeln und Autofahren : Persol von Luxottica  z.B. Mod.2096-S (130,-€) denn das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist super. Kein Plastik sondern gehärtetes Glas, sehr guter Polfilter , Entspiegelung auf der Innenseite (wird oft unterschätzt, verbessert das Sehen aber erheblich) und nicht zu vergessen eine stabile Brillenfassung. Bei Serengeti gibt es mehr Auswahl aber die Preise liegen zwischen 180,- und 250,-€ .


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				mk69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Als Optiker sitze ich sozusagen an der Quelle. Meine Empfehlung zum Angeln und Autofahren : Persol von Luxottica z.B. Mod.2096-S (130,-€) denn das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist super. Kein Plastik sondern gehärtetes Glas, sehr guter Polfilter , Entspiegelung auf der Innenseite (wird oft unterschätzt, verbessert das Sehen aber erheblich) und nicht zu vergessen eine stabile Brillenfassung. Bei Serengeti gibt es mehr Auswahl aber die Preise liegen zwischen 180,- und 250,-€ .


 
denke schon das die von dir genannten Modelle gut - sehr gut sind ...jedoch stehe ich dieses Jahr vor dem Kauf meiner* 4 Brille* und bin einfach nicht mehr bereit soviel Knete dafür auszugeben...#q da *ich *mit den Dingern genau sowenig Glück hab wie mit Hochwertigen Uhren...!

Hab mir da so ein Limit von 40€ gesetzt dies Jahr !:m 
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Logo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Super Eure Tipps sind erstklassig :m

Hab mir vor einem Jahr eine Sonnenbrille gekauft und mich immer wieder gefragt wieso die Heckscheibe so pünktchen hat, sobald ich die Brille aufsetze. Hab heute mal genauer hingeschaut und da steht doch glatt Polaroid drin.

30 Euro gespart bin schon drauf und dran gewesen mir mal so`n Teil zuzulegen |wavey:


----------



## levalex (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

da ich selber brillenträger bin stehe ich selbst vor der qual der wahl.
mit diesen aufsteckern und clip-on´s bin ich schonmal auf die nase gefallen, bzw
die dinger sind mir von der nase gefallen. eine pol brille ÜBER meiner normalen
brille sieht nicht nur selten dämlich aus, sondern ist auch nur schwer, unbequem und unbefriedigend
was die polarisation angeht!
daher mein tipp (so werde ich es jetzt auch machen): ne vernünftige polbrille kaufen
und beim optiker "tages-kontaktlinsen" in meiner stärke kaufen. bis ich in der kombination den preis einer optischen polbrille raus habe, das dauert!
zumal sich ja auch sehkraft verschlechtern, bzw generell ändern kann...
mal abgesehen davon was man für einen verlust hat wenn das teil kaputt 
oder verloren geht.....
auch mein optiker (und der hätte den größten vorteil daran) meinte, daß kontaktlinsen
die beste version wären!


----------



## Logo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

ich bin mittlerweile wieder etwas zurückhaltender mit meiner Brille. War gestern kurz am Rhein und muss sagen das die Polaroid Brille zwar Sonnenstrahlen bricht, wie eine Sonnebrille das auch tun soll, kann jedoch keinen richtigen Vorteil des Pol-Filters erkennen. Vielleicht liegts ja am extrem trüben Rhein Wasser |kopfkrat

@levalex ich hatte vor 2 Monaten mal einen Angler neben mir sitzen mit den komischen braunen Scheuklappen vor der Brille. Also das kann man echt nur als Rentner aufsetzen :g


----------



## Ralle76 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Habe bei meiner Polbrille am Rhein auch nur wenig Effekt festgestellt und war auch eher entäuscht. Liegt aber wohl an der Trübung und den Wellen. 
An klareren Seen, bei ruhiger Oberfläsche hat sie dagegen überzeugt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei meiner Polbrille am Rhein auch nur wenig Effekt festgestellt und war auch eher entäuscht. Liegt aber wohl an der Trübung und den Wellen.
> An klareren Seen, bei ruhiger Oberfläsche hat sie dagegen überzeugt.


 
Hallo Ralf 
na dann mal her mit den Info´s zu deinem Teil.
Wie Teuer ?
Wo Gekauft ?

hab ja was geschrieben zu meinem Glück mit den Brillen...#q 
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ralle76 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hi Guido,

Bezugsquelle war Ebay (Fliegenfischer aus Kölle). 12Euronen. Firma "Fishermans Eyewear". http://www.flyfishusa.com/apparel/glasses/fishermans-eyewear.html
Modell "Fly16". Hab die Brille jetzt ein gutes Jahr. Einziges Manko: keine gummierten Nasenbügel. Wenn mir der Schweiß im Sommer runterläuft rutsch sie manchmal. Will mir noch ein Sportband (Neopren) zulegen.

Beim Spinnfischen vom Boot in der Uckermark, sah ich einen meiner ersten Hechte aus der Tiefe auf meinen nah am Boot geführten FZ zustürzen.  Klasse!

Ich kann keine Unterschiede zu anderen Produkten beurteilen, da mir Vergleichsmöglichkeiten fehlen, habe aber schon gute Kommentare zu Shimanobrillen gelesen. Bei dem Preis auch ne Alternative, denk ich.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				Ralle76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> Bezugsquelle war Ebay (Fliegenfischer aus Kölle). 12Euronen. Firma "Fishermans Eyewear". http://www.flyfishusa.com/apparel/glasses/fishermans-eyewear.html
> Modell "Fly16". Hab die Brille jetzt ein gutes Jahr. Einziges Manko: keine gummierten Nasenbügel. Wenn mir der Schweiß im Sommer runterläuft rutsch sie manchmal. Will mir noch ein Sportband (Neopren) zulegen.
> ...


 

Dank dir schön für die Quelle...!#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo 

weiß einer wo man die Shimano Brillen:g her bekommt???|kopfkrat  
Ein Link währe sehr hilfreich.
vielen Dank


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> weiß einer wo man die Shimano Brillen:g her bekommt???|kopfkrat
> Ein Link währe sehr hilfreich.
> vielen Dank



Bitte sehr 

und hier noch 
 |wavey:


----------



## umguwah (3. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				Angler505 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo,*
> recht preiswerte und nach meinem Geschmack gute Pole-Brillen vertreibt Sänger.
> Die kommen von der Firma Agvar kosten je nach Glasfarbe zwischen 25-50EUR.


 
Hast Du da mal ne www Adresse wo man die Brillen sehen kann oder gibt es einen Katalog ?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dorschi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutz ´ne Oakley square wire 2,0 polarized.
Geht gut und Sieht viel cooler aus, als diese ganzen mit Omi- Schildpattrahmen!


----------



## angler0507 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				Logo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mittlerweile wieder etwas zurückhaltender mit meiner Brille. War gestern kurz am Rhein und muss sagen das die Polaroid Brille zwar Sonnenstrahlen bricht, wie eine Sonnebrille das auch tun soll, kann jedoch keinen richtigen Vorteil des Pol-Filters erkennen. Vielleicht liegts ja am extrem trüben Rhein Wasser |kopfkrat
> 
> @levalex ich hatte vor 2 Monaten mal einen Angler neben mir sitzen mit den komischen braunen Scheuklappen vor der Brille. Also das kann man echt nur als Rentner aufsetzen :g



Also ich war mit meinen Pol-Brillen bisher sehr zufrieden – und ich fische auch am Rhein. Sie unterscheiden sich massiv von normalen Sonnenbrillen. Aber klar: Wenn das Wasser sehr trüb ist, nutzen auch Polbrille nichts. Partikel können sie nicht filtern   
Ist das Wasser sehr klar, konnte ich locker bis auf etwa 1,5 Meter auf den Grund sehen – egal wie die Sonne steht. Gerade beim Watfischen ist dies ein enormer Vorteil. Aber selbst bei trüberem Wasser nutzen sie, weil man den Fisch im Drill (wenn er Richtung Oberfläche kommt) viel früher erkennt und sich so besser auf seine Eigenart und Fluchten einstellen kann.
Der Effekt wie er in der Werbung immer wieder hervorgehoben, man könne Fische früher entdecken (wie im TV und auf Ebay oft zu sehen), halte ich allerdings für relativ nebensächlich (zumindest in Gewässern, die tiefer als 30 bis 40 cm sind). Diese Situation tritt meines Erachtens selten ein, da man meist nicht so nah an die Fische, als dass der Pol-Effekt eintreten könnte. Zumindest ich robbe nicht am Ufer entlang, und ich habe es auch noch nicht geschafft, auf einen Meter an einen Fisch heranzuwaten, ohne dass der abhaut... |kopfkrat


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Was mir bei den 38 vor- poasts fehlt, ist das thema der brillenstärke. diese gibt die wertigkeit der gläser an.
was nützt mir eine "total coole" brille wenn die leistung nicht stimmt. 
 meine erste war eine 100er für 10 dm: mäßige sicht, schnell kaputt.. 
dann gibt es noch 200er, 400er, 600er, 1000er usw.
zur zeit habe ich eine 600er für 35 euro und bin sehr zufrieden. bei der 1000er sind schon recht viele euros zu berappen..|uhoh: 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Ralle76 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

@ vibra-zocker
Was gibt die Wertigkeit an und in welcher Einheit wird sie gemessen?
Was steht hinter den X00er?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Auf deutsch gesagt: eine 100er ist billigkram und eine 1000er luxus.. nach der zahl kommt nix mehr, meine hat z.b. 600er gläser.. ( mittelklasse)

gruß robert#h


----------



## Ralle76 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Bin bei sowas ja immer sehr neugierig. Gibt es jemanden, der darüber genauer Bescheid weiß? Was steckt hinter dieser - ich nenns mal- "Polarisationsrate" ? Warum filtert das eine mehr als das andere? Tut es das überhaupt? Oder ist es nur eine Frage der besseren Verarbeitung, die den höheren Preis ausmacht? Hab davon noch nie was gehört und lerne gern was dazu.

Danke für Infos!


----------



## angler0507 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

@ vibra-zocker Super Hinweis! Das ist genau das, was ich schon immer vermutet hatte: Dass es besser und schlechter polarisierte Gläser gibt. Wundert mich, dass das erst jetzt auftaucht, obwohl doch sich doch sogar einige Optiker hier im Thread zu Worte gemeldet hatten...
Und was mich auch erstaunt: Ich habe schon viele Pol-Brille begutachtet, aber diese Einstufungen oder Zahlen sind mir noch nie aufgefallen  :m 
Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen: Wer weiss mehr dazu?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> @ vibra-zocker Super Hinweis! Das ist genau das, was ich schon immer vermutet hatte: Dass es besser und schlechter polarisierte Gläser gibt. Wundert mich, dass das erst jetzt auftaucht, obwohl doch sich doch sogar einige Optiker hier im Thread zu Worte gemeldet hatten...
> Und was mich auch erstaunt: Ich habe schon viele Pol-Brille begutachtet, aber diese Einstufungen oder Zahlen sind mir noch nie aufgefallen :m
> Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen: Wer weiss mehr dazu?


 
na dann mal bitte her mit den NEW´S...#6 

Hatte in USA Brillen in der Hand & auf der Nase die weit mehr als 200$ kosten sollten...|kopfkrat & wenn das jetzt aufgeklärt wird warum der Preis weiß ich auch wieder mehr#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Moin Moin #h
Tja, ich als "Nasenfahradträger" komm mit den 30€ Brillen leider nicht aus...

Habe mir beim Optiker für insgesamt 180€ ein "Gespann" anfertigen lassen... sprich eine etwas größere Ersatzbrille in meiner Sehstärke und zusaätzlich noch eine Aufsatz mit Polarisierenden Gläsern...

Ok, mit einem Aufsatz für meine normale Sehbrille wäre es auch getan gewesen, nur fand ich, daß meine Alltagsbrille mit etwas zu kleinen Gläsern ausgestattet ist um beim Fliegenfischen auch als Schutzbrille zu dienen, das war für mich ein zusatzlicher Aspekt...
Wichtig war mir auch, daß ich so mit einer einzigen Brille ans Wasser kann, denn ohne Aufsatz ist es eine normale Sehbrille für die Ferne...

Zugegeben, nicht unbedingt der neueste Modische Schrei aber zuverlässig und sicher, UND ein Schutz für meine Augen vor "verirrten" Fliegen

Habe mal ein Bild angehängt, man erkennt an dem Aufsatz diese kleinen Häkchen und den "Federbügel" oben quer über, damit wird der Aufsatz befestigt.


----------



## mk69 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,
Die Polarisation wirkt nur bei einem Reflexionwinkel von 55° (+- 10°) .
Wenn deine Augen sich 2m über dem Wasser befinden dann liegt der Bereich
ohne Reflexionen fast 2m vor deinen Füssen.
Das ist für große Gewässer natürlich sehr wenig.
Am besten sind Bäche und kleine Flüsse oder dich interesiert eben der Uferbereich. Über trübes wasser weden wir wohl nicht Diskutieren müssen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## angler0507 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				mk69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn deine Augen sich 2m über dem Wasser befinden dann liegt der Bereich
> ohne Reflexionen fast 2m vor deinen Füssen.



Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz kapiert. |kopfkrat 
Klingt aber spannend. Heisst das, salopp gesagt: Ich kann in diesem Fall in einem Umkreis von etwa 2 Meter um mich herum "durchs Wasser kucken"? Könnte von meinen Erfahrungen her hinkommen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat meine ehemalige Polbrille tatsächlich an Reichweite verloren, um so tiefer ich ins Wasser gewatet bin. Cool, fällt mir jetzt erst im Nachhinein auf…


----------



## mk69 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir bei den 38 vor- poasts fehlt, ist das thema der brillenstärke. diese gibt die wertigkeit der gläser an.
> was nützt mir eine "total coole" brille wenn die leistung nicht stimmt.
> meine erste war eine 100er für 10 dm: mäßige sicht, schnell kaputt..
> dann gibt es noch 200er, 400er, 600er, 1000er usw.
> ...




Hallo,

der Grund warum ich als Optiker noch nichts zu dieser „Polarisationsrate“ geschrieben habe ist, dass ich gerade zum ersten mal davon höre und keiner (bei drei Firmen hab ich angerufen) meiner Glashersteller mir damit weiterhelfen konnte.
Die Angabe in hundert Lux ist womöglich auf ein bis zwei Firmen beschränkt  und eignet sich dadurch kaum zum Vergleich. Aber praktisch wäre es.


Gruß Martin


----------



## mk69 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich jetzt nicht ganz kapiert. |kopfkrat
> Klingt aber spannend. Heisst das, salopp gesagt: Ich kann in diesem Fall in einem Umkreis von etwa 2 Meter um mich herum "durchs Wasser kucken"? Könnte von meinen Erfahrungen her hinkommen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat meine ehemalige Polbrille tatsächlich an Reichweite verloren, um so tiefer ich ins Wasser gewatet bin. Cool, fällt mir jetzt erst im Nachhinein auf…



JA genau , wenn ich bis zum Hals im Wasser stehe reicht der Polefeckt 20cm
und auf einer 5m hohen Seebrücke 5m+Körpergröße.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (1. März 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hallo, welche Polarisierende Brille könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 20- 30 Euro dafür bezahlen und die Brillengläser sollten nicht zu dunkel sein. Eher dieser gelb/braun ton...

Was haltet ihr von der?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Polaris....iewItem

Oder das Modell: Snowbee Sport Gelb/Braun 19,90 

Bitte schreibt schnell, danke!

David


----------



## murmeli1965 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Servus,
nimm die Snowbee, habe ich selbst.
Nimmt gut die Reflexionen weg und sitzt ganz bequem.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. März 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

ich hab mia gestern meine erste pol-brille gekauft
sie ist von shimano un hat 39,95 € gekostetich wollte mia eerst ne billigere kaufen, aba mein dealer sagte, das alles unter 30€ die augen eig schädigt


----------



## Steinadler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

ich hab auch eine von shimano die heisst BOUKEN is ganz gut ..... aber shimano führt ja noch etliche andere modelle


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Würde die hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/TAVATA-Polarisat...hZ003QQcategoryZ14357QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
empfehlen , da kannst nix mit falsch machen !
benutze ich schon seit Jahren und bin voll zufrieden !
dürfte so 25€ kosten ...


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (2. März 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten Leutz! #6 :vik: Also ein paar Angelkollegen haben mir auch zu Shimano geraten...Mal schauen was sich machen lässt |supergri

MfG David


----------



## avoelkl (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hab im Internet gelesen, dass gerade Matchangler oft Gläser mit Pink-Tönung verwenden  .

Hat jemand schon mal mit so einer Brille Erfahrungen gemacht ;+ 

Stell mir das schon komisch vor, durch Pinkfarbene Gläser die Welt sehen :q :q


----------



## Karpfinger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutz die Fox .. Sie ist angenehm zu tragen und ist einfach Top. Neoprenband Tasche Putztuch alles dabei. Es ist die 700er Serie. Nicht ganz billig aber saugeil. Die mit dem gelblichen Glas.


----------



## olafson (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

bin wohl der einzige, mit der *Aqua Tiger Fish*
hab die seit 2001 und bin voll zufrieden. die brille hat für mich ein grosses vorteil und zwar seitliche scheiben, also die merkst du gar nicht. dadurch, dass sie sehr eng anliegt hast du kein sonnenschein im gesicht und es ist sehr wichtig, wenn du die fähigkeit voll ausnutzen willst. damit mann die fähigkeiten 100% ausnutzen kann sollte mann eine kappe gans tief über die brille ziehen. an manchen tagen macht es einen enormen unterschied ob mit, oder ohne kappe. der nachteil ist dass die gläser aus plastik sind und dadurch sehr kratzempfindlich.
gekostet hat sie vor 6 jahren 100 DM. kostet heute noch um die 50 euro. also bis auf die kratzempfindlichen gläser sonst sehr empfelenswert.
mfg olafson


----------



## Baddy89 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hmmm,was hat es mit den Farben denn eigentlich auf sich ??

Habe eine Shimano Sunalv 2 mit gelben Gläsern...diese vergammelt als Sonnenbrille.

Kann damit leidern nichts anfangen..wann funktioniert denn diese Brille ??

Konnte sowohl vom Boot bei Tiefen von 6,7 Metern, als auch vom Ufer  bei einer Tiefe von 1,2 Metern keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Funktionieren die Brillen erst bei nem bestimmten Blickwinkel ??


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

@Baddy

Babe, sagt Dir "cuts the glare" in Bezug auf Polbrillen hoffentlich was!... |pfisch:


----------



## angler0507 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Hmmm,was hat es mit den Farben denn eigentlich auf sich ??
> 
> ...
> 
> Funktionieren die Brillen erst bei nem bestimmten Blickwinkel ??


 

Die Farbe bzw die Tönung der Gläser hat meines Wissens nach nichts mit dem Polarisationseffekt zu tun. In deinem Fall bewirken die hellen, gelben Gläser zusätzlich ein "Aufhellen" deiner Umgebung. Das kann gerade in der Dämmerung, wenn du zum Beispiel am Wat- und/oder Fliegenfischen bist, recht nützlich sein. Dunkle Pol-Brillen musst du spätestens bei Sonnenuntergang zur Seite legen, sonst bist du schnell im Blindflug unterwegs...  Am besten ist es also, ein Modell mit abdunkelnden und eines mit aufhellenden oder neutralen Gläsern zu haben. Einige Hersteller haben deshalb sogar Polbrillen mit Wechselgläsern im Angebot...

Wie der Winkel die Sicht beeinflusst, ist einige Posts weiter oben gut erklärt.


----------



## Filz321 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hab hier bei ebay eine Fox 700er mit der Glasfarbe" Amber" entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-Series-700-s...hash=item160281090586&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

Dasteht,dass diese für "schwache Lichtverhältnisse" geeignet sein soll. Müsste das nicht genau andersherum sein, und die dunklen Gläseralles etwas abdunkeln?

Da ich mir keine 2 Stück kaufen möche, bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche Farbe ich nehmen soll?
Das Wetter sit ja fast grundsätzlich beleict bewölkt, also welche Farbe solls sein?


----------



## Lorenz (10. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hi

auf den Bildern wirken die Gläser ziemlich hell.Also brauchbar für eher dunkle Lichtverhältnise...

Das ist halt so eine Art Mittelding zwischen Grau/Braun und Gelb :g


Bei Gerlinger gab es vor kurzem Pol-Brillen von Costa del Mar ab 55,- Euro.Bei dem Preis unschlagbar! Vielleicht sind ja noch welche da...Einfach mal nachgucken  
(Direkt auf der Startseite auf die Angebotsliste klicken)


----------



## Karpfinger (10. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Bei Wilkerling gibts die Fox 700er in Blau und Grau sehr billig.


----------



## Nick_A (11. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab auch zwei Costa del Mar-Brillen ... wirklich allererste Sahne !

Hab diese bereits seit mehreren Jahren immer in den USA begrabbelt...war mir dann aber doch immer zu teuer eine zu kaufen (ab ca. US$ 120 aufwärts bis über US$ 200). Wenn man in Florida die Guides und "normalen" Angler so genauer anschaut, dann haben vermutlich (wenn sie ´ne Polbrille haben) gefühlsmäßig ca. 50% eine Costa del Mar...und 10 % ´ne Jim Maui-Brille (noch teurer !!!).

Die Qualität ist aber wirklich überragend (insbesondere die Gläser-Qualität...auch die "normalen", günstigeren Gläser) #6

Seit ein paar Monaten gibt es - wie Lorenz bereits schreibt- bei Gerlinger einige Costa-Brillen im "Supersonderangebot" !

Da mußte ich mir doch gleich zwei holen 

Ich hab mich dabei jeweils für das Fathom-Modell entschieden (einmal mit Amber-Glas für wenig Licht und einmal mit grauen Gläsern für helle Verhältnisse). Siehe hier [KLICK MICH].

Für gaaaanz helle Verhältnisse (insbesondere auf dem Meer) werden von den Guides in Florida (und auch von den "normalen" Anglern) hauptsächlich Brillengläser "blau-spiegel" (blue mirror) genommen....sind noch besser bei den ganz hellen Verhältnissen auf dem Meer.

Einige Modelle gibt es immer noch bei Gerlinger ... siehe hier [KLICK MICH]

Grüße #h
Robert

P.S.:
Einige Shimano-Modelle und Aqua-Modelle sind auch nicht schlecht...mit meiner Aqua war ich jahrelang ganz zufrieden....aber die Costa´s :l


----------



## Barsch06 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Hi

hab mir dieses Jahr am Edersee , ne DAM MAD Brille mit braunen Gläsern geholt,bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## maesox (14. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze diese beiden hier:


http://img136.*ih.us/img136/797/aquarh9.jpg
und


http://img136.*ih.us/img136/6741/roz1ba9.jpg


----------



## zrako (16. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Shimano Alivio AX Polbrille, bringt aber eher wenig


----------



## kulti007 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*



zrako schrieb:


> Shimano Alivio AX Polbrille, bringt aber eher wenig



die erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht 

...daher bin ich auch gerade auf der suche....


----------



## lippfried (16. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

ich benutze die megabass cyberdyne mescaline drive und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## J-son (16. September 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrillen: Welche benutzt ihr?*

Für helle Tage die, und für bedeckte Tage diese.
Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden, allerdings ist die Oakley besser ventiliert.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------

